# WAGO: Sehr wichtige Information zur Aktualisierung der Java™-Laufzeitumgebung



## WAGO (19 Dezember 2013)

Die Firma Oracle hat zum 14. Januar 2014 ein Update der Java™-Laufzeitumgebung auf die Version 7u51 angekündigt, welches sich auch auf den Betrieb der WAGO-Webvisualisierung auswirken kann. Näheres dazu entnehmt Ihr/entnehmen Sie bitte dem Anwendungshinweis unter http://www.wago.de/produkte/produkt...rch&lang=de&q=a500690#appnotedetailsa500690de.

Oracle announced an update (7u51) for their Java™ runtime environment for the 14[SUP]th[/SUP] of January 2014 which might have an impact on the use of the WAGO web visualization. For more details please have a look into our application note http://global.wago.com/en/products/product-catalog/search.jsp?action=search &lang=en&q=a500690#appnotedetailsa500690en.

Oracle hat ein bevorstehendes Update der Java™-Laufzeitumgebung angekündigt – dies kann sich auch auf den Betrieb von WAGO Controllern, PERSPECTO® CP-Geräten und WAGO-IO-IPCs auswirken. Da WAGO auf die Funktionalität von Drittsoftware keinen Einfluss hat, die Funktion der WAGO-Webvisualisierung aber eine Java™ Runtime auf den Visualisierungs-PCs voraussetzt, müssen Kunden, Betreiber und Anwender nach Update auf die neuste Java™-Laufzeitumgebungsversion - das offizielle Release auf die Version 7 update 51 (7u51) ist von Oracle für den 14. Januar 2014 angekündigt - Maßnahmen treffen, um den Betrieb der WAGO Webvisualisierung aufrecht zu erhalten. Leider können wir hier nur rechtzeitig diesen Hinweis zum weiteren störungsfreien Betrieb unserer Geräte geben, der durch eine Veränderung des Softwareumfelds durch Dritte notwendig wird.

Bei weiteren Fragen kannst Du/können Sie uns auch gerne unter den unten genannten Adressdaten direkt kontaktieren.


----------



## IceWeasel (4 Mai 2014)

Hallo WAGO-Support Team,

ich habe das von euch zur Verfügung gestellte CoDeSys Update 2.3.9.42 installiert, welche das Web-Visu Problem beheben soll. Leider ändert das komplette Programm die Schriftart in Hieroglyphen. Mit dem deinstallieren der Version und neuinstallation der Version 2.3.9.28 ist das Problem wieder verschwunden. Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## WAGO (5 Mai 2014)

Hallo IceWeasel,

das von Dir festgestellte Verhalten ist neu für uns. Mit dem Screenshot alleine kommen wir hier allerdings nicht weiter. Wenn Du uns unter der u.g. Telefonnummer anrufen könntest, dann könnten wir gemeinsam im Dialog versuchen, das Problem zu lösen.


----------

